# Big Al's Rocks!!!



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

I placed an order with Big Al's last week. I order from them often enough to know they have great customer service but this topped it. One item from my order (4L bottle of Excel) was out of stock at the time they shipped. The rest of the order was shipped UPS Ground. Their Excel shipment came in a couple days later and they shipped it to me UPS Overnight Express and never charged me any kind of shipping at all for it. Both boxes actually arrived the same day because the main order was ground and the Excel was overnight express. Customer service is not dead after all! Big Al's Rocks!!


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

Have a link for them? The only Big Al I know of is from South Park =P


----------



## geministudios54 (Mar 27, 2005)

*Yes. Here ya go...www.bigalsonline.com*


----------



## Questin (Sep 30, 2007)

Thank you =)


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

I love Big Als. I try to horde as many supplies as possible, so I can live in between "Free Shipping" deals there  I really wish they'd run those more often. If I'm out of Prime or something, or need a cheap filter, I have to look for one here or eat the $7.50+ shipping cost


----------



## gotcheaprice (Sep 4, 2007)

Lol, I thought they started to offer rocks xD


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

gotcheaprice said:


> Lol, I thought they started to offer rocks xD


After I made the thread I looked at it and realized somebody was going to think that.


----------



## mikenas102 (Feb 8, 2006)

Pyro said:


> I love Big Als. I try to horde as many supplies as possible, so I can live in between "Free Shipping" deals there  I really wish they'd run those more often. If I'm out of Prime or something, or need a cheap filter, I have to look for one here or eat the $7.50+ shipping cost


I like to hoard things too, hence the 4L jug of Excel. If I ever go out of the hobby and sell off all the extra horded crap out of my fish closet I could make a nice chunk of change.


----------



## Pyro (Nov 20, 2005)

mikenas102 said:


> I like to hoard things too, hence the 4L jug of Excel. If I ever go out of the hobby and sell off all the extra horded crap out of my fish closet I could make a nice chunk of change.


I know the feeling. It's always tempting to sell everything I have for a quick buck, but I think the amount I've learned and just the general fun of aquaria is well worth the cost. It'd be kind of a boring hobby if you just bought the stuff, set it up, and never thought everything of it. Trying to grow new plants, new aquascapes, new products to make things much easier, new types of critters for the tank are the fun part. The not so fun parts are electrical shock, electrical fires, leaking tanks, fish poop, and actually calculating how much you spend on the hobby.


----------



## Jessie (Apr 23, 2007)

Big Al's does rock. I recently placed an order for a 2 litre of Flourish Iron that was on backorder. Now, UPS is saying that they delivered the package to "A woman at my address" and I have no notification, no package, none of my neighbors mentioning it. Kristen at Big Al's has been wonderful trying to track this down with me and has taken the initiative to file a case with UPS if we won't find the package.

They're great!


----------



## Revernance (Aug 20, 2007)

I love their customer service. The woman I spoke too was sooo nice!


----------



## adrielme (Mar 3, 2007)

I love this place. I've ordered from them several times. The few times I had any problems was not due to their fault, some bottles of ferts broke while in the mail. Those were replaced immediately, no trouble at all. Their prices and customer service cannot be beaten.


----------



## ringram (Jan 10, 2005)

gotcheaprice said:


> Lol, I thought they started to offer rocks xD


Heh, so did I. I opened the thread expecting to read about how Big Al's has it's own name-brand rocks.


----------

